# How to find motherboard details



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

hello
Some years ago I bought a motherboard bundle (cpu and ram already installed) but I can't find the name on the board to download from website.
I need to find out what memory I can use because the hard drive has been formmatted and I am installing xp which stops because the ram is faulty.
Is there any other way I can find out what RAM the board can handle.
Thanks :up:


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

The Belarc Avisor  is one of several good programs to tell you the details of your system . . hardware and software.


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

As I mentioned in my thread the hard drive is clean therefore I don't think I can use any software I think?


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

Sorry . . missed that . . Are there any labels on thememory that would tell you what kind it is? . .


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

simpswr said:


> Sorry . . missed that . . Are there any labels on thememory that would tell you what kind it is? . .


I can't find any name on the mobo but on the memory (MDGVD6F3G3X10B1E0K
DDR4000(3) 256MX8
S/N: 443XR (VDBGC1808)


----------



## winbob (Aug 2, 2004)

Get this STANDALONE program to find out the system's info:

http://majorgeeks.com/SIW_System_Info_d4387.html


----------

